# How to get Dryer close to Wall (exhaust vent in the



## Kibbles256 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi everyone. I have a new construction house that decided to put the dryer vent in the floor, close to the baseboard instead of in the wall. My room space is limited and my dryer will be in a dryer stand. Is there a way to get the dryer flush to the wall?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How about a picture of what you are looking at?


----------



## Kibbles256 (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm sorry. I don't know how to edit the first post. Here is the room and the vent


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Some dryers will allow for bottom venting. It so, it will require a bottom vent kit from the mfg. Check your dryer manual.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

With the gas coming through the floor, it doesn't look like you will be able to fit a dryer-matching pedestal or riser into the corner and against the wall. So even if you were to convert to bottom exhaust and cut a hole in the top of the pedestal, it still would need to be nearly as far from the wall because of the gas. You would have to custom build a cabinet riser for the appliances to hide the gas and a bottom exhaust dryer connection allowing you to push the appliances all the way back to the wall. Many images on Google for storage ideas on this method.

Or, if floor space is worth the trouble and you can still access below the floor, reroute the exhaust and gas into the wall in an inset "dryer box."


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> With the gas coming through the floor, it doesn't look like you will be able to fit a dryer-matching pedestal or riser into the corner and against the wall. So even if you were to convert to bottom exhaust and cut a hole in the top of the pedestal, it still would need to be nearly as far from the wall because of the gas. You would have to custom build a cabinet riser for the appliances to hide the gas and a bottom exhaust dryer connection allowing you to push the appliances all the way back to the wall. Many images on Google for storage ideas on this method.
> 
> Or, if floor space is worth the trouble and you can still access below the floor, reroute the exhaust and gas into the wall in an inset "dryer box."


I suspect the foundation wall is just below the sub floor and the joists are hung off a ledger.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I wish that had been posted while we were doing the bathroom remodel. I especially liked the magnet.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

fireguy said:


> I wish that had been posted while we were doing the bathroom remodel. I especially liked the magnet.


I have posted it a few time for the last few years. :biggrin2:


----------

